
Ask HN: Is There a “Glassdoor” for Engineering? - g_delgado14
I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s a service that gives me an unbiased &#x2F; anonymous perspective of what it&#x27;s like to be an engineer at a company.<p>There&#x27;s Glassdoor, but that&#x27;s mostly about culture and a general sense of the vibe and career trajectory at the company.<p>Technical blog posts published by companies are definitely interesting and provide a glimpse of what interesting things one might work on, but they also have the hidden agenda of wanting to attract talent, so of course they&#x27;re only going to shine a positive light on the company.<p>I want to know specifically how an engineer feels about company &quot;x&quot;. And how engaging the work is, and what technical management is like at company &quot;x&quot;.<p>Does this exist?
======
CloudNetworking
Maybe what you're looking for is
[https://www.teamblind.com](https://www.teamblind.com) ?

